# 12’ Penn Prevail, worth $60



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Local has 2 of these for sale, like new.
12’ Penn Prevail (NOT II) casting rod, 4-10 oz - $60
Does that seem a reasonable price ?
Is that a pretty low end rod ? I'm used to my BreakAway but it is -5 oz. and I'd like a heavier rig to learn casting 8n'b8 with.
Thanks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Its the bottom of the barrel on penn surf rods.. they retail for $99 new... Not necessarily a bad thing compared to other low price rods..It will do what you need it to do with slot drum or yearlings if that's what your fishing for.
It has a weak reel seat(Graphite but Not a Fuji ) and the inserts in the guides have been known to pop out.. It's more of a 7nBait rod... If I had to pick a lower priced rod under $100. The Prevail would be my first choice. Used Definitely worth $50 Since the Prevail 2s are out

If you like Breakaways.... Ryan at Hatteras Jacks had some good deals on the HDX.. Which is definitely an 8nbait rod


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Good to know ... thanks
I'll save that 60 and put it towards something more substantial.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Is it 1 or both for $60? I have a 10' 1-4 oz Prevail that I use for pompano and the guides are a bit cheap. It will cost you a good bit to replace them when the time comes. I think factory surf rods being worth the money starts about $150-175. Probably worth saving up for a nicer rod if it's only 1.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

SmoothLures said:


> Is it 1 or both for $60?.....


1 for 60
agreed, I need to move UP .... not back. 
I like the looks of this one .............Price: $429.95


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have an 11' 2-6 oz Prevail. It's a good rod for the money. I use it for Blue fish from the surf. Rod has not failed yet . But it was only $90 buck new. It cast great and has backbone.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Hmmm, thanks for your report hunter1. I may go by and make an offer for a bit less and try one, it would make a nice spare .... if the $ is right.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Arnav said:


> 1 for 60
> agreed, I need to move UP .... not back.
> I like the looks of this one .............Price: $429.95
> 
> View attachment 68492


You should check out the Gen 2s first...Much Lighter rod and will blast it out there ...Nothing wrong with that rod you have pictured.. Id check with Tommy Farmer before buying that one.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

DaBig2na said:


> You should check out the Gen 2s first...Much Lighter rod and will blast it out there ...Nothing wrong with that rod you have pictured.. Id check with Tommy Farmer before buying that one.


That IS the Gen2 .... from the current website.








CPS GEN 2 Factory Built Rod, 13 ft. 6-10 oz. Universal | Carolina Cast Pro LLC






www.carolinacastpro.com





Thanks


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Arnav said:


> That IS the Gen2 .... from the current website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own 2 and they do blast it out there


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

DaBig2na said:


> You should check out the Gen 2s first...Much Lighter rod and will blast it out there ...Nothing wrong with that rod you have pictured.. Id check with Tommy Farmer before buying that one.





pcbtightlines said:


> I own 2 and they do blast it out there


OK, now I have the 10' Lami 1-4, the 13' Breakaway 2-5 and want a nice rig for 8nB (maybe 9).
Which one of the following 2 would you choose ... and why ?
Are you familiar with the sweets on these ?

CPS GEN 2 Factory Built Rod, 13 ft. 6-10 
CPS GEN 2 Factory Built Rod, 13 ft. 8-12

Thanks


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Arnav said:


> OK, now I have the 10' Lami 1-4, the 13' Breakaway 2-5 and want a nice rig for 8nB (maybe 9).
> Which one of the following 2 would you choose ... and why ?
> Are you familiar with the sweets on these ?
> 
> ...


13ft 6-10 sweet prolly 8nbait... not sure about 8-12.
My suggestion would be to call Tommy directly and discuss both rods.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

pcbtightlines said:


> 13ft 6-10 sweet prolly 8nbait... not sure about 8-12.
> My suggestion would be to call Tommy directly and discuss both rods.


I did shoot him a similar message from his site. If that don't work, I'll call. (prob end up calling anyway, I'm sure he will help)
Do you have to be a big monster to utilize the power of the heavier rod ? Would be useless to a dwarf, but how about 5'-10" and 190 lb. ? Just because the rod is capable, doesn't mean the caster is ..... right ? Distance wise.
Thanks


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Arnav said:


> I did shoot him a similar message from his site. If that don't work, I'll call. (prob end up calling anyway, I'm sure he will help)
> Do you have to be a big monster to utilize the power of the heavier rod ? Would be useless to a dwarf, but how about 5'-10" and 190 lb. ? Just because the rod is capable, doesn't mean the caster is ..... right ? Distance wise.
> Thanks


Not necessarily…casting technique is everything no matter your size if you want to get the most distance out of your rods. Definitely call Tommy and talk to him. He will be super helpful.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

CCP response:
"The 8-12 has a trigger seat that makes it pretty much a baitcaster only rod.
If you plan on throwing 8 and a big bait AND you are using a baitcaster then
go with the 8-12. The 6-10 will work but is running out of steam with 10oz."

OK, settled then. (You payin' tention Santa ?)


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Arnav said:


> OK, now I have the 10' Lami 1-4, the 13' Breakaway 2-5 and want a nice rig for 8nB (maybe 9).
> Which one of the following 2 would you choose ... and why ?
> Are you familiar with the sweets on these ?
> 
> ...


Which one would I buy?
The one I tested for Tommy Last Spring.. it was a prototype 12'6 Gen2.. I forget the lure rating..Fished it two days during the Epic Bite if 2021... Liked it a lot..but I am Drum Rod Poor.. have way too many
Which Lami 10' 1-4 you have ? I been looking one


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

60 bucks for a used prevail .. or a brand new tommy farmer... why are you even considering the $60 if you hav cps money- that's a big leap.. i hav 2 12' prevails they do just fine but arent anything close to the good stuff


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

DaBig2na said:


> Which Lami 10' 1-4 you have ?


The $50 Lamiglas XSRA 1205 1-4 oz. Med/Fast Action 10’ Ron Arra Surf Pro we discussed earlier.








Lamiglas / Ron Arra vintage


Hi folks. I'm curious as to the vintage of this rod. I see a bit about Ron Arra but is seems to be from some time ago. I'd like to know the time frame this model of rod would have been available for sale. Lamiglas XSRA 1205 1-4 oz. Med/Fast Action 10’ Ron Arra Surf Pro Thanks ..... if...




www.pierandsurf.com






Harrymanz said:


> 60 bucks for a used prevail .. or a brand new tommy farmer... why are you even considering the $60 if you hav cps money- that's a big leap.. i hav 2 12' prevails they do just fine but arent anything close to the good stuff


I was thinking the Penn might be a middle of the road rod but learn here that it is not quite there. CPS seem to be a great, high quality rod that is about mid spectrum price wise. And, I got Santa involved. Better to be overly pleased with a purchase than dissatisfied and needing to buy another. Been there .... done that. Buy once, cry once 
OK now, Seigler / Van Staal ? ? ? or a Zebco 202 ? (just kidding)
Thanks


----------



## Vtjim (Jun 22, 2019)

My two cents is put the money into quality gear from the start if you can. You won’t learn as much as you think limping along with a rod that’s not up to throwing big weight. I wish I could recover half of what I spent on cheap shortcuts that didn’t work when I was starting out…

Having dealt with Tommy, he sells a great rod and will steer you right. Talk reels with him while you’re talking rods, 8nbait is a different game and you want to have everything properly sized to make it all come together.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Vtjim said:


> My two cents is put the money into quality gear from the start if you can. You won’t learn as much as you think limping along with a rod that’s not up to throwing big weight. I wish I could recover half of what I spent on cheap shortcuts that didn’t work when I was starting out…


My sentiments exactly ! Thanks.
That leaves me needing a reel, $400 tops.
Akios ?, Seigler SM, Fathom II 15 CS, ?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Arnav said:


> The $50 Lamiglas XSRA 1205 1-4 oz. Med/Fast Action 10’ Ron Arra Surf Pro we discussed earlier.


Yes I remember nowww🤔 Yeahhh Youre not going to like that rod... You should go on and sell ito me and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

I will echo what others have said. If you want a heaver, get the 8-12 from Tommy. Great guy to work with. 

I have the 8-12 and two 3-6 for long range sea mullet, Pomp, and pups) all 13'. They are great rods. I am no drum pro but I fish many times during the year. 

I am also a fan of the prevails, and have never had one break. But I limit them to 10' (1-5oz) and 9' for close in light work. They make great loaners with my Penn spinners. That said, I loaned one to a buddy and he caught a 49" drum on one of the 10'ers.

For reels, the best ones on my radar right now are Akios (have a 666 shuttle). The F15 gets great reviews and is very similar to the Penn Fathom II CS. Both are great and on my list for next two builds. A regular Fathom Ii or I are both great, have several. Depends on braking system you want and how much control.

I am not as familiar with the daiwas and seiglers, etc so others can speak to that.


----------



## Vtjim (Jun 22, 2019)

Haven’t cast the Siegler but can say the Akios and Fathoms are both great reels.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Vtjim said:


> Haven’t cast the Siegler but can say the Akios and Fathoms are both great reels.


Agree…I have been using the F15 for about a year and the braking and casting performance is outstanding.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Why not just get a custom made. Pick everything you want it to be ive seen some of nicks rods for 450 brand new in tackle shops. They are sweet.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Thought about picking out a combo, maybe custom at one of the shops (Hat. Jacks ?) when I get there, but my luck it would be slim pickins. Tommy can ship right away, and still has stock ....(I hope)
Right now I'm in a fist fight with myself over the Fathom II or the F15. Must decide soon.
Thanks


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

You went from second guessing on a $60 rod to being full in on a 1000$ combo just like that haha.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Nope, me and Santa did. And, it's only $720. $1000 would be crazy ...
You learn as you go. If you ask the right questions (and pay attention). Just like that !
#19 has some very pertinent info regarding the decision. Hey, ya want quality ... ya gotta pay for it.
Thanks haha,


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Arnav said:


> Nope, me and Santa did. And, it's only $720. $1000 would be crazy ...
> You learn as you go. If you ask the right questions (and pay attention). Just like that !
> #19 has some very pertinent info regarding the decision. Hey, ya want quality ... ya gotta pay for it.
> Thanks haha,


Enjoy man. I'm sure that thing will be bad to the bone 🤙


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

OK folks, thanks for the very informative discussion. 
After long deliberations, Santa,Tommy and myself decided on the Gen II 6-10 with an Akios F15.
All came in the mail last week. If I can get it to perform half as good as it looks and feels, I'll be happy.
One item that I am slightly concerned about is the spool release lever on the F15. It requires substantial pressure throughout the entire "swing" to disengage the spool, but just a relatively light touch and a very short distance, it abruptly powers itself to the "locked" position. Reminicent of a spinners bail flipping. I'll have to be mighty aware of that, as just a slight bump of the lever during a cast will lock it up while its singing. I think that could / should have been designed better .... more like the older Penn's where the lever has to go over center about mid way of the throw in both directions. Other than that, all looks good .... (for now).
Going to the field this week to attempt to get a bit acclimated.
I have notified NORAD and reserved a block of airspace from the FAA. 
Hope to get to the beach soon.
Thanks again Gents,
A


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Not exactly sure what you mean …I have been using this reel for a year and no issues in reference to what you are saying if I understand correctly. Prior to casting I disengage the spool release and put my thumb on the line and then I set up to cast and let it fly.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

The lever on the reel is essentially the bail. Put ur thumb on the line. Flip the lever to open with your other hand. Cast. You should only touch the lever before and after the cast


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

pcbtightlines said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean …I have been using this reel for a year and no issues in reference to what you are saying if I understand correctly. Prior to casting I disengage the spool release and put my thumb on the line and then I set up to cast and let it fly.


As do I, and may have no actual issue with it as well. Just saying, its like a gun with a hair trigger ... and the safety off. Just don't bump it by accident. Say by slightly changing you grip to back off the knobby, or ... whatever. Its just unnecessarily sensitive in one direction.
Take yours, spool engaged. With one fingertip, slowly push the lever back to the release position. If like mine, you have to force it nearly to the end before it "snaps" into position. Now take push it slowly toward the engaged position. If like mine, it takes far less pressure and "fires" after moving only a small distance. I just prefer the way the older Penns operate.
A basic detented lever, self actuating after reaching the midpoint of travel.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Arnav said:


> OK folks, thanks for the very informative discussion.
> After long deliberations, Santa,Tommy and myself decided on the Gen II 6-10 with an Akios F15.
> All came in the mail last week. If I can get it to perform half as good as it looks and feels, I'll be happy.
> One item that I am slightly concerned about is the spool release lever on the F15. It requires substantial pressure throughout the entire "swing" to disengage the spool, but just a relatively light touch and a very short distance, it abruptly powers itself to the "locked" position. Reminicent of a spinners bail flipping. I'll have to be mighty aware of that, as just a slight bump of the lever during a cast will lock it up while its singing. I think that could / should have been designed better .... more like the older Penn's where the lever has to go over center about mid way of the throw in both directions. Other than that, all looks good .... (for now).
> ...


Dont worry about the reel going in to gear during a cast... The only reels that may do that is the other Akios Reels like the 757, 666, 656s, ABUs, and Siegler .. I cast a few of those F15s this past weekend and they are a joy to cast...
The rod you selected is a really good rod and super light...You Did Good


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

DaBig2na said:


> Dont worry about the reel going in to gear during a cast... The only reels that may do that is the other Akios Reels like the 757, 666, 656s, ABUs, and Siegler .. I cast a few of those F15s this past weekend and they are a joy to cast...
> The rod you selected is a really good rod and super light...You Did Good


OK, no worries then.Thanks. I finally went to the yard and threw 2 casts. All I had quickly was a 5 oz pyramid. A very gentile first cast went just over 100 yds. Then I put just a little into it and it went over 130 and into the woods. Feels so natural, I am really liking this combo already. The reel is an exceptional improvement over the Squidder. Love that 6:1 !
Oh, saw your post on sand sticks, I like it ! Price is up on the alu angle now. You used 1.5x1.5x.3/16 ?, how much of it do you typically have to put in the sand ? Lotta folks say 12", but that don't seem near deep enough, just wondering. I have a bit of metal here and plan to make up at least 2.
Thanks again for your advise 2na.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Arnav said:


> OK, no worries then.Thanks. I finally went to the yard and threw 2 casts. All I had quickly was a 5 oz pyramid. A very gentile first cast went just over 100 yds. Then I put just a little into it and it went over 130 and into the woods. Feels so natural, I am really liking this combo already. The reel is an exceptional improvement over the Squidder. Love that 6:1 !
> Oh, saw your post on sand sticks, I like it ! Price is up on the alu angle now. You used 1.5x1.5x.3/16 ?, how much of it do you typically have to put in the sand ? Lotta folks say 12", but that don't seem near deep enough, just wondering. I have a bit of metal here and plan to make up at least 2.
> Thanks again for your advise 2na.


Sand Spikes the next ones I make will be 60 inches instead of 48.... I like mine to go at least 12 inches and I work mine back and forth in the sand and the deeper they will go..I've never used anything to drive my spikes in..and giggle under my breath at those who do..1.5x3/16 angle has jumped to 73 dollars a 25' stick...


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

I was planning on 54", might just go with the 5' too, easy enough to shorten, tough stuff to stretch. I've got hells of 2x2x1/8 but appears a bit flimsy and twisty. Ya'll catchin any fish down there ? I wanted to make Tommy's seminar tomorrow but can't make it. Still on, I recon ?
Thanks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Arnav said:


> I was planning on 54", might just go with the 5' too, easy enough to shorten, tough stuff to stretch. I've got hells of 2x2x1/8 but appears a bit flimsy and twisty. Ya'll catchin any fish down there ? I wanted to make Tommy's seminar tomorrow but can't make it. Still on, I recon ?
> Thanks


I got home last night.. The Frank and Frans Tourney is going on right now and I have a couple of friends that have three places in the top 5 on Drum. Bite died yesterday.. so hopefully it will pick back up this evening.. Fished Avon this past weekend and maybe 10 or 11 total caught.. unfortunately I didn't get one of the ten but I will be back at it next weekend
1/8 is way too thin...3/16 or 1/4 is the way to go I think...

If Tommy says he will be there then he will be there


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Over the Waves spikes do a fine job


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

pcbtightlines said:


> Over the Waves spikes do a fine job


They look nice, haven't had my hands on one though .. yet.
Can you tell me the dimensions of the angle stock used ?
Thanks


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Arnav said:


> They look nice, haven't had my hands on one though .. yet.
> Can you tell me the dimensions of the angle stock used ?
> Thanks


not sure ….contact Chris. [email protected] or phone 302-
757-3144….58 inches long…I own 4….very solid and sturdy…no need to use a mallet to drive in the sand …just go back and forth in the sand like Tuna mentioned.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I bought 3 of them from Old inlet B & T last month. He was stocked pretty good. Don't know now. But they are the best, I love them.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Nov 13, 2012)

Arnav said:


> OK, no worries then.Thanks. I finally went to the yard and threw 2 casts. All I had quickly was a 5 oz pyramid. A very gentile first cast went just over 100 yds. Then I put just a little into it and it went over 130 and into the woods. Feels so natural, I am really liking this combo already. The reel is an exceptional improvement over the Squidder. Love that 6:1 !
> Oh, saw your post on sand sticks, I like it ! Price is up on the alu angle now. You used 1.5x1.5x.3/16 ?, how much of it do you typically have to put in the sand ? Lotta folks say 12", but that don't seem near deep enough, just wondering. I have a bit of metal here and plan to make up at least 2.
> Thanks again for your advise 2na.


How much distance do you get on the squidder?


----------

